

Dashlane's Password Management Service Security Whitepaper [pdf] - ecesena
https://www.dashlane.com/download/Security-Whitepaper-Final-Nov-2011.pdf

======
ecesena
While reading, I was a bit concerned/confused by the section "Anti-Click
Jacking Provisions", especially I don't really understand things like: > the
popups used to trigger form-filling on a webpage are C++ popups Is this
marketing? Does this apply as Dashlane is a desktop/mobile app, i.e. non-web-
based?

(note: I'm genuinely interested in the discussion and the content of the
whitepaper, the fact that it comes from Dashlane is irrelevant to me).

